

Show HN: 3D chess game done entirely in HTML/CSS/javascript (webkit only) - JulianGarnier
http://codepen.io/juliangarnier/full/BsIih

======
JulianGarnier
The whole 3D scene and the UI are done in HTML / CSS. Controls and moves
validation in javascript.

------
umutm
That is so crazy and inspiring to see such an interface + usability created
with only HTML-CSS.

